# Bianchi Build Help... Cable Stops



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm nearing the final stages of my EV3 SL build (finally) and I have encountered something that I can't figure out. Considering that this is my first road bike build, I'm surprised it took this long. 

The frame is missing the cable stops on the downtubes, and I can't figure if they should have been included with the frame or with the Campy shifters and components. They are not braze-ons, but screw-in type, which you would think would be included with _something_ already purchased.

Am I missing these that should have been included with the frame or shifters, or is this one of those things that you don't realize that you need until you are standing there with tools in your hands wondering what you need to finish the bike?

And where can I find the proper cable stops for this frame?



Ugh... so close.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Performance (or any LBS) should have cable stop adapters for the shifter bosses that will attach right there with a screw. I think in yester days they were included with the kits, but since their use has become less frequent, there are to be bought separately.
Dunno if Bianchi has matching celeste adapters though, it may be worth the inquiry to your dealer. Usually the generic ones are silver...

Good luck and please post pics of the resulting bike


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I will check with a Bianchi dealer locally to see what they might have. Found a few Campy record pieces on eBay for not a lot of cash, so I might just grab a pair there. They seemed to me something that should have been included with something, and not just ignored. Odd to me. At least I know what's holding me up now.

I'll most certainly post photos of the bike when it's done. It might be below zero here and snowing, but I can't get this bike finished fast enough.

 


doug


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Campy used to include those with the shifters, but with the popularity of headtube braze-ons they may not anymore.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*You can get Shimano's for free*

Shimano still supplies them with their shifters. 
Go to any bike shop and they will probably hand you a set for free since they are old school.

Matt P.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

Two month old thread... bike has about 600 miles on it already.  :thumbsup:


----------

